# The Bully Booth with Bully the Kid- ABKC Champs Worthless? Tune in at 10pm EST!



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Tonight on the Booth, Bully the Kid will be discussing a topic that has been popping up various places around Facebook: 
Are ABKC Champion and Grand Champion titles worthless? 
Tune in tonight to find out his opinion on this. He will also be discussing why he thinks that the Bully Community's biggest hater is the Bully Community itself. We want to hear from you!!!!

If you have comment or a question please call in to speak with the host @ (646) 727-3340. Make sure to press "1." Show starts at 10pm EST/9pm CST/7pm PST. Chat will open at 9:45. Let's go!

*The Bully Booth 07/17 by Bully World Radio | Blog Talk Radio*


----------

